# 2010 6 Series seat mast cap slipping?



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok...now I'm pissed!! I was checking over my 2010 6 Series Madone (that I paid extra for and waited 3 months for a signature paint job) and found that my seat mast cap had been slipping a little at a time, and upon moving it back where it belongs, found my paint is THRASHED where the cap had slipped. The LBS pretty much gave me the "too bad, so sad" routine, and they stated maybe they can do something to make it look a little better.

Maybe I'm just being a cry-baby, but this pisses me off to have a "flagship" bike and scuff up the paint because it was not tightened enough to prevent slipping (or no carbon-bond used) upon assembly nor the "break in tune up" trip to the LBS....


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

That looks like crap.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd want that repainted. This is not the first time I've heard of the seat mast cap slipping.


----------



## SilverBack14 (Mar 31, 2010)

That is a bummer! I will be checking for this when I pick mine up this week.

Will you be applying the carbon bond?

Keep us posted on your issue.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Sent a e-mail comment to TREK via the website and offered pictures...I plan to give it a few days and then follow up with a message to Mr. Burke (President of TREK who was kind enough to include his e-mail address in the brochure included with my new Madone) if needed.

My biggest problem will be finding a replacement in a timely fashion when/if the bike gets shipped back (or sent to someone who paints CF)....I ride too much to be without my ride for much more than a few days. 3rd year in a row this issue has come up...time to get a 2nd road bike.


----------



## mdmoore99 (Nov 27, 2009)

" found that my seat mast cap had been slipping a little at a time, "

I would have noticed my seat changing height *much* sooner then that. Anyhow, tape it off sand the logo and crud off, put on a thin coat of epoxy to get the shine back, done. Bike will ride the same and no one will notice.

so yea, waaa


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

mdmoore99 said:


> " found that my seat mast cap had been slipping a little at a time, "
> 
> I would have noticed my seat changing height *much* sooner then that. Anyhow, tape it off sand the logo and crud off, put on a thin coat of epoxy to get the shine back, done. Bike will ride the same and no one will notice.
> 
> so yea, waaa


Oh...I know how to fix it myself...just curious if TREK cares their P1 signature paint jobs are potentially in jeopardy of being "uglified" from a seemingly avoidable issue.

Sorry I didn't notice the saddle ht. change sooner....obviously user error  :mad2:


----------



## mdmoore99 (Nov 27, 2009)

nor_cal_rider said:


> Oh...I know how to fix it myself...just curious if TREK cares their P1 signature paint jobs are potentially in jeopardy of being "uglified" from a seemingly avoidable issue.
> 
> Sorry I didn't notice the saddle ht. change sooner....obviously user error  :mad2:


It does suck, but i would rather fix it and ride then send it back. Seat post is really not going to be noticed by anyone.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Eh...had I changed the seat ht AT ALL...or built the bike myself, I could see a potential problem. I guess I have to take some responsibility for not rechecking the individual torques on ALL of the bolts on my bike after the initial build and subsequent 2 trips to the LBS  

FWIW - TREK did respond first thing this morning, and asked that I talk to my LBS to try to get resolution...given their initial response, I guess I'm going to eat this one (a bitter/nasty tasting morsel) and keep it in mind as I expand my stable of bikes (I have 2 bikes in the budget for this year, and spousal approval). Nothing wrong with the Madone - a great bike....just the slipping of the seat mast cap. Someone told me about a thread from a few months ago about Lance using a stone to roughen the mast for better grip, and I laughed it off as inter-web BS....till now.

Bruce Lutz
TREK owner since 1985


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep, mine did that too.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I won't have time to fix it this week, since I'm leaving for the LAF Challenge in Seattle Friday morning, but I'll take some FINE sandpaper (like 600-2000 grit) and remove the "uglified" paint....then lightly clear coat the seat mast to provide UV protection for the CF. Might just use a wrap or 2 of electrical tape to cover it up in the mean time.


===============
Bruce in Redding, CA
2010 Seattle (and hopefully Austin) LIVESTRONG Challenge Participant
http://seattle2010.livestrong.org/norcal_cyclist


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

nor_cal_rider said:


> Someone told me about a thread from a few months ago about Lance using a stone to roughen the mast for better grip, and I laughed it off as inter-web BS....till now.


There's a video of Lance doing this. Seems it was early this year during a race. His seat post kept slipping and it shows him pick up a rock and rub it against the mast.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

My 08 hasn't budged. Is this an issue with the newer round posts?


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Tinshield said:


> My 08 hasn't budged. Is this an issue with the newer round posts?


Yea, I've only heard of the new 6 series having this problem--it's the round posts. My 5 series hasn't budged either.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

+1...my old 5.2's seat mast cap never moved...I miss that bike


----------



## Green Dragoon (Jun 20, 2010)

Life is VERY short. Clean up the seat mast.....ride and enjoy your bike. Move on.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok....was all good with cleaning up the mast and continuing to ride this bike like the climbing beast I know it is...then I'm chatting with the TREK rep in Seattle (rode the LIVESTRONG Challenge yesterday) and he says if I even SLIGHTLY sand the paint off, I void the warranty.

So now I'm back to having a bike with a messed up looking seat mast (which WAS noticed by several other riders at the event)...similar comment from almost all that saw it..."must suck to have paid THAT much and look like that so soon...." Considering the current backlog with P1 paint jobs, I'm sure there's no way to get it repainted at the factory.

I guess, I'll ponder how quickly I'm willing to void my warranty...I would think TREK would want the CF at least clear coated for UV protection...or has my warranty already been voided due to the slipping/exposure of the CF??

Again - live and learn...just a potentially expensive lesson.

*EDIT/UPDATE*: *As of this morning (6/22), TREK has responded to my last message showing the pictures, and are asking to get the frame shipped back to repaint the seat mast. I'll have to work with my LBS and TREK to get this scheduled around my events and when I can get another bike as a back up. THANK YOU TREK!!! As a company you have responded to a CS issue, even in the midst of the CF steer tube problems, in a way to keep a long standing customer satisfied.*


----------



## c_rex (Jun 3, 2010)

Dang- sorry to read about your troubles. You have a legitimate gripe. Painting CF is not like painting other materials. The principles of adhesion are one concern but the chemical reaction between paint products (professional, off the shelf, etc.) and the CF are potentially destructive to the integrity of the resin and CF weave. I wouldn't settle for a home done fix. Get it repaired/replaced. Trek needs to step up on this. I'm in the market for a new bike and am very glad to have stumbled on this thread. I'll be watching to see if you get any help from Trek. Your safety and obvious brand loyalty should be worth more to them than the cost of repairing this defect, imho. Best of luck to you!


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

nor_cal_rider said:


> *EDIT/UPDATE*: *As of this morning (6/22), TREK has responded to my last message showing the pictures, and are asking to get the frame shipped back to repaint the seat mast. I'll have to work with my LBS and TREK to get this scheduled around my events and when I can get another bike as a back up. THANK YOU TREK!!! As a company you have responded to a CS issue, even in the midst of the CF steer tube problems, in a way to keep a long standing customer satisfied.*


I put in a good word for you. 
Glad that they are bringing it back in for a seatmast repaint. Hopefully the LBS will use carbon friction paste on that bad boy once you get it back.  

The paint dept will try to get the Purple beast back on the road for you as quickly as possible!


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

tbb001 said:


> I put in a good word for you.
> Glad that they are bringing it back in for a seatmast repaint. Hopefully the LBS will use carbon friction paste on that bad boy once you get it back.
> 
> The paint dept will try to get the Purple beast back on the road for you as quickly as possible!


Thanx tbb....as to the timeframe, I spoke to my LBS today and they told me to wait until my "season" was finished (I ride in various events all summer long - mainly "t-shirt centuries" - that I pre-pay for in the Spring). They asked for a copy of the e-mail from CS, but also said they had been talking to someone in engineering, who thought part of the problem might have been due to how fast you guys got my bike to me....maybe too quick, not providing enough cure time for the paint. 

Regardless, here's a brand loyalty statement: since my "backup bike" won't be here for 10 more weeks, I had called the LBS to ask about the availability of a 5.9 in my size to get me through the unknown period of time for fixing the paint on my 6 series, since CS had already told me the mast repaint would be authorized, and I figured it would take a while due to the number of P1 bikes being painted/shipped. So, yea, I was pissed about the marred paint, but still like the bike enough to grab another to get me by if needed (my 6 series replaced a vehicle damaged 5.2). Luckily, it sounds like I can wait until my other bike arrives - nothing against TREK, I just wanted something "different" as an alternative for when a bike is "down" for repairs/shop time (also better alt. for BIG rides where paint chipping/damage is likely). Honestly, I'll probably end up with another 6 series P1 in a few years - especially if they ever move production over seas, I'd grab one of the last US made ones for sure.

===============
Bruce Lutz in Redding, CA
TREK owner since 1985
2010 Seattle and Austin LIVESTRONG Challenge Participant
http://seattle2010.livestrong.org/norcal_cyclist


----------



## c_rex (Jun 3, 2010)

Glad to hear they cowboy'd up for ya. I'll put them back on my list for test rides this w/e.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

nor_cal_rider said:


> They asked for a copy of the e-mail from CS, but also said they had been talking to someone in engineering, who thought part of the problem might have been due to how fast you guys got my bike to me....maybe too quick, not providing enough cure time for the paint.


Interesting, that's the first that I've heard of that being a potential problem.
As far as I know, all of the newly painted frames require the same amount of "paint oven" cure time, regardless of if the bike is a normal order or a super-expedited RadioShack team order.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

c_rex said:


> Dang- sorry to read about your troubles. You have a legitimate gripe. Painting CF is not like painting other materials. The principles of adhesion are one concern but the chemical reaction between paint products (professional, off the shelf, etc.) and the CF are potentially destructive to the integrity of the resin and CF weave. I wouldn't settle for a home done fix. Get it repaired/replaced. Trek needs to step up on this. I'm in the market for a new bike and am very glad to have stumbled on this thread. I'll be watching to see if you get any help from Trek. Your safety and obvious brand loyalty should be worth more to them than the cost of repairing this defect, imho. Best of luck to you!


load of crap

even Sheldon Brown says "Paint using regular paint (Imron, Deltron, PPG, spray can, etc.) as usual. "


----------

